# Gerald Green to Join Dallas



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=6.1.1

*Gerald Green to Join Dallas*

HOUSTON -- Free agent guard Gerald Green has agreed to a one-year contract with the Dallas Mavericks. Green, a first round pick of the Boston Celtics in 2005, was part of the trade that sent Kevin Garnett from Minnesota to Boston. The Timberwolves traded Green to Houston last season. He played in one game for his home town team before being released.

Green was the NBA Slam-Dunk Champion at the 2007 All-Star Game.

"We have a verbal agreement with Dallas on a one year contract," said Colin Bryant, Green's agent in an interview with FOX 26 Sports. "We talked to a number of teams and there is more money out there, but this is the best situation for Gerald at this point in his career."

Green went from high school to the NBA. He played at Gulf Shores Academy in Houston.

Bryant believes the Mavericks coaching staff can help Green build a solid foundation.

"With (Head) Coach (Rick) Carlisle and Mario Elie, they will be vital to Gerald's development," Bryant said. "Playing for the Mavericks will help elevate his game."

Elie is a Mavericks assistant coach.

In three years in the NBA Green has averaged 8.1 points and 1.8 rebounds a game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/070208dnspomavslede.430610c.html

*Dallas Mavericks agree to deal with Gerald Green, source says*
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]

On the first day of free agency, the Mavericks reached agreement with a player they hope will be the next Brandon Bass.

They also said goodbye to one of their longest-tenured employees.

According to an NBA source, the Mavericks struck a deal with Gerald Green, a slender, 6-8 guard who has been in the league three seasons. 

It is believed to be a one-year contract.

Green, 22, is a career 36.6-percent 3-point shooter but played in only 30 games last season, 29 of them for Minnesota and one for Houston. In 2006-07, he averaged 10.4 points in 81 games for Boston.

He was the 18th pick in the 2005 draft. The Mavericks hit with Bass last summer in free agency after Bass had two less-than-notable seasons in New Orleans.

Meanwhile, Del Harris, who served as assistant coach to Don Nelson and Avery Johnson over a nine-year stay with the organization, is expected to sign a contract today to be an assistant in Chicago for new Bulls' coach Vinny Del *****, a source said.

Harris has spent more than 40 years in coaching at virtually every level. He has 506 wins as an NBA head coach.

He joined the Mavericks in 2000 and was top assistant to Nelson until Nelson gave over the coaching reins to Johnson in 2005. Harris served as a consultant last season.

New Mavericks coach Rick Carlisle has already signed Dwane Casey and Terry Stotts as assistants and likely will have Mario Elie and one other coach on the staff.

Meanwhile, the Mavericks got in touch with virtually every agent representing logical free-agent fits in the first hours after contact was permitted late Monday and early Tuesday.

It was unknown whether Green signed for the minimum contract or if Dallas used part of its mid-level exception.

Briefly: Eddie Jones will not opt out of his contract with the Mavericks, meaning he's on board for the 2008-09 season at slightly under $2 million.

That means eight players are under contract: Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard, Jason Kidd, Erick Dampier, Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse, Brandon Bass and Jones. If Green signs officially on July 9, that would bring the total to nine.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No different than if we would've drafted Bill Walker. Meh.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice pick up. All your guards are pretty washed up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™;5576628 said:


> No different than if we would've drafted Bill Walker. Meh.


Only that Bill Walker actually has a high basketball IQ. This is probably his last chance to show whether he belongs in this league or not, but I'm not getting my hopes up. He is another shooter who doesn't do much else and his fundamentals are just terrible.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

We have Jason Kidd, why not get some people who he can play throw it up and go get it with? Don't see Stackhouse or Eddie Jones doing this.

I like the move, just like Diop fell out of favor early. Only to develop into a solid role player for us. Great cheap low risk high reward move IMO.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Gerald has A LOT of potential that he just hasn't tapped into yet. I haven't given up hope that this kid can be an all-star in this league. I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome, I like this pick up. Hopefully he will have a great season and want to stay more than one year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

t1no said:


> :lol:


Don't see why it's so funny. DeSagana Diop and Brandon Bass were laughing stocks before they joined the Mavericks. Don't forget about Marquis Daniels, either. The Mavericks have a knack for turning players with a lot of potential into solid NBA contributors.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see Gerald Green turn his career around in Dallas. He's not going to be a star, but he could definitely turn into a player that gets 8-10ppg off the bench and gets to play in crunch time.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Don't see why it's so funny. DeSagana Diop and Brandon Bass were laughing stocks before they joined the Mavericks. Don't forget about Marquis Daniels, either. The Mavericks have a knack for turning players with a lot of potential into solid NBA contributors.
> 
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see Gerald Green turn his career around in Dallas. He's not going to be a star, but he could definitely turn into a player that gets 8-10ppg off the bench and gets to play in crunch time.


And I'll say it again.... anyone who's been able to play go up and get it with Kidd has always done alright for themselves.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Damian has a point. Diop and Bass were close to being out of the league before they came here. For Bass, I don't think he got a lot of oppurtunity, but Diop was a poor contributor for Cleveland before he came here.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He does have a good point but if that's the best we can do this offseason, then that's pretty sad. Geral Green is getting part of the MLE and Diop is demanding the full MLE. But I hope he changes his mind or we can get him with a S&T.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Once he realizes noone is dumb enough to give him an MLE...he'll come around.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: Dre. Bad news man.
You jinxed us.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And I also wanna note that we'd never trade Josh Howard for Ron Artest.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hopeully GG can turn his career around running beside Kidd


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Don't forget about Marquis Daniels, either.


what about him? he doesn't fit the description of being an nba failure that the mavs made productive.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Really good pick-up for you guys. Very little risk, high reward potential. He would have been coming off his junior year had he gone to college so he still has time to "get it". He has off-the-chart athleticism and maybe getting bounced from the league last year will humble/motivate him. You guys may have just stole a player.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Don't see why it's so funny. DeSagana Diop and Brandon Bass were laughing stocks before they joined the Mavericks. Don't forget about Marquis Daniels, either. The Mavericks have a knack for turning players with a lot of potential into solid NBA contributors.
> 
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see Gerald Green turn his career around in Dallas. He's not going to be a star, but he could definitely turn into a player that gets 8-10ppg off the bench and gets to play in crunch time.


I totally agree. This is the kind of low-key, low-risk signing of a young player with loads of potential that I really like. Guys have to be in the right place with the right system and coach for this kind of deal to really work, but I think this could be the right fit for Green. Excellent move. :clap:


----------

